# 2011 Sage Grouse



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Our last night of sage grouse hunting was tonight, after supper of course. Now we're gonna chase ducks and antelope out in the desert until Wyoming deer rifle opens (Saturday).

Average numbers of sage grouse this year.









Below average shooting skills.









blah, blah, blah


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Your brother looks happy 8) 

Good work!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Your brother looks happy 8)
> 
> ....


He probably farted.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice work goob. You know those things taste like **** right? The dogs wont even eat them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Nice work goob. You know those things taste like **** right? The dogs wont even eat them.


I don't know anything about dogs.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Nice work goob. You know those things taste like **** right? The dogs wont even eat them.


Sage Grouse arent the best eating of the game birds but they aint all that bad if you know what your doing in the kitchen. My dog certainly eats them when I cook em up. That really is saying something because he is the pickiest eating dog I have ever met. We certainly enjoy them when I cook em up at home. A few years back we had an old timer bring a couple to deer camp and cook up. They were quite delicous. Everyone in camp gobbled em up like there was no tomorrow. He just sliced up the breast meat in strips and fried em up with lots of butter and cajun seasoning.


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

Great Job Wyo, we got skunked here and in Wyoming this year, lots of birds where we go usually, never saw any this year at all!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

tigerpincer said:


> fixed blade XC-3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work goob. You know those things taste like **** right? The dogs wont even eat them.
> ...


I think your confusing these birds with Ruffed Grouse. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Nice work goob. You know those things taste like **** right? The dogs wont even eat them.


No, I never knew that. That's what I love about internet chat rooms fixed; you learn so many new things. My family has been eating and enjoying sage grouse for over 30 years.

No birds for our dog. Lets say, and pardon the pun, she is SOL.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, as my long gone daddy used to say, if you get a nice young Sage grouse, roast 'im up real slow, it still tastes like hell.  

So great to see a couple of brothers still out there chasing around, congrats.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Well, as my long gone daddy used to say, if you get a nice young Sage grouse, roast 'im up real slow, it still tastes like hell.
> 
> So great to see a couple of brothers still out there chasing around, congrats.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> tigerpincer said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="fixed blade XC-3":2ycbumxt]Nice work goob. You know those things taste like **** right? The dogs wont even eat them.
> ...


I think your confusing these birds with Ruffed Grouse. 8)[/quote:2ycbumxt]

Nice try but no confusion here!! I'll take Ruffed over a sage hen if given the choice but they are both perfectly edible in my book. :EAT:


----------

